# Did badly in a job interview



## GreyWorld (Oct 8, 2015)

I was really nervous and couldn't answer questions correctly. I felt really dumb. Plus, the guy stared at me a lot, and that made me even more nervous. I HATE job interviews. I get incredibly self-conscious, and then my mind goes blank and I can't think what to say. Oh, well, there have been lots of interviews where I thought I did alright but didn't get the job. So maybe since I sucked at this interview, I'll get hired. :?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

At least you tried. You should be happy about that. Sorry your anxiety kicked in but trying is the best you can do.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

ohh man, story of my life.

i've bombed so many interviews its not even funny anymore. Its really difficult for me even though I prepare & have no troubles talking to strangers. 

there must be a pill I can take before interviews?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

It helps a lot when the interviewer is personable and tries to make you feel comfortable and doesn't just stare you down like an *******. But yeah just actually forcing yourself to go to the interview is hard in itself so you should feel good because it takes courage. What I always try to do is just practice common interview questions beforehand so I feel a little more prepared. But otherwise I don't have much advice. I'm usually pretty good at interviews but my *** is still gagging in the car right before I go in. Just don't feel this pressure to be perfect or anything. If you can just get across to them that you're friendly and willing to work hard that's really all you need. But obviously easier said than done. I think the more exposure the better tho


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Don't blame yourself. Some people are great interviewers! Some are not. Sounds like the one who interviewed you wasn't so great. The good ones have people skills and know that it's ok to make someone feel comfortable because we all know EVERYONE is nervous during job interviews.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Dont dwell on it. Next time rehearse. Theres many questions interviewers ask on google searches. I did that and was told my reply to one of the questions was the best they ever heard. I suck at talking to people. Even around my inlaws I'm always nervous. Next time tell yourself that you don't give a **** if you get the job or not.. Make that ego show in the interview. Flip the script on them.. Ask THEM questions.. It will make you stand out beleieve me this has landed me tons of jobs. My onky issue is keeping them cuz I lose my head over little ****.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I am terrible with interviews. I worry and stress over them, trying to predict what questions I will be asked and what my answers will be. However, the last interview I had was stellar, as I didn't have time to stress over it beforehand. 

I have found the more I think about something and agonize over it, the worse my anxiety gets.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have done alot research and honestly stressing over interviews is wasted energy. Because there are stories of people who will pass an interview flawlessly, they will make friends with the staff and they will be told that THEY ARE THE ONE for the job. Then guess what..they dont get the job. There are so many things that can change the decision making. 

Honestly getting hired now for a GOOD JOB is like winning the lottery. It doesn't seem to matter anymore how awesome your qualifications are or how much experience you have. You have to meet the right person at the right time. Because there is so much competition now and so many people applying for work. Employers can simply be like "eh..you know what, she smiled at me weird, I am going to go with THIS one instead".
There are also reverse stories of people who completely bombed interviews or even started crying during the interview, and they got it. It all depends on who you are meeting and the right time. 

Sucks but that is how it is now.


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

Interviews and speeches don't have to be horrible events. Get your doctor to prescribe a benzodiazepine and a beta-blocker. Take both about an hour and a half or an hour before your interview or speech. There is no need for this useless suffering when there are medications that can help you out greatly in these situations.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel you :/ I had a really bad job interview for AT&T like a year and a half ago and I don't think I'll ever live it down. They wouldn't even let me re-apply after 6 months.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Done that so many times. One time I almost felt like I was gonna die from a heart attack.


----------

